# Beretta Tomcat dissatisfaction



## steve_w

Hey all ...

So ... about 6 months I bought a Tomcat .32. I don't own a lot of guns, but I guess I've just been lucky with the auto's I do because they are darn near perfect as to how well they shoot and for dependability. 

But then I got this tomcat, a Beretta and a good brand, and my luck has been pretty bad.

I have now probably spent as much for "test" ammunition as I have for the gun. The only HP it will feed is Winchester silver point. Every other HP (Hydra shock, Fiochii, etc.) jams as often as 1 round every other mag. Since this is strictly an SD weapon, reliability is the only thing I care about and reliable it is NOT.

I have had pretty good luck with Fiochi FMJ (only 1 FTE out of 50 there) so when I do carry it that's what I carry it with with a Fiochi HP in the pipe (one in the pipe never jams it). But I don't have a high level of confidence that I can rely on it to feed a whole mag.

BTW -- I do often have the last round in the mag jam, but I don't actually count that because I'd read that could happen before buying it. If I could just get the first 6 to feed reliably I'd be happy.

Other people in this forum have sung the praises of this little gun. What should I do? This is the only really small auto I like, because I require a manual safety on my carry weapons, but I want to know it's going to go *bang* every time I pull the trigger.

BTW -- I do have 2 different mags. Both are Beretta. The one that came with it slightly better than the other, but neither is perfect.

I've thought about contacting Beretta, but from my friend's experience with various gun companies the problems just don't happen often enough to prove there's a problem. How much does Beretta test?


----------



## Baldy

Either try some Meg-Gar mags in it, or get some Wolff springs for the mags you have. If that don't cure it take it to next gun show and trade it off. Forget customer sevice with Beretta. Their nuts.


----------



## rfawcs

I'm with Baldy. It's a shame your experience with this gun wasn't so good. Beretta is a top name in the firearms business and you shouldn't have to make modifications to the gun to make it function properly. I would call or write them about this problem to at least try to get them to fix it, if it can be fixed.

Anyway, thanks for the report. I've been considering picking up one of these used if I had the chance; now I think I'll pass.


----------



## Shipwreck

In all honesty - while we are all used to using hollow points for defense - have U looked at ballistic tests for a 32? Go here, we have a thread on it:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2763

I just bought a Keltec 32 a month or two back. I've decided to use FMJ for penetration. Corbon was the only hollow point that reliably expands enough to make it worthwhile. But U give up penetration. 32 is small enough to possible be effected by thick clothing and such (although, honestly, in that caliber, U should make a head shot if U need to defend yourself). The penetration stats for the hollow points are not very good.

Also, be aware that 32 semi-autos can suffer from rimlock - basically, the hollow points are shorter than FMJ rounds, and the rim can cross over the rim of the casing below it, and jam up your mag. Keltec makes a guide-wire kit to put in the mag for people who carry hollow points, in order to help prevent this. Or, U can just carry FMJ (as I do). I do not think Beretta offers that.

Finally, I may be remembering wrong - but doesn't Beretta recommend that U only use Winchester Silvertip ammo if U want to shoot hollow points thru the gun? I'd swear I heard someone else mention that a few years ago (I know that another 32 pistol also recommends this as well).

I haven't even tried shooting hollow points thru my Keltec, as I only use FMJ. Fiochi and Winchester White Box had the most penetration for a 32 round. realize that since that test, however, Winchester has reshaped their bullet, and even their FMJ round has a bullet shape similar to a hollow point. So, now I just use the Ficochi.


----------



## steve_w

Thanks guys ...

Before buying the Tomcat I did a search on this very board and found a lot of positive posts. So don't let my negative post affect anybody's decision too much -- every brand has an occasional lemon.

I also did read up on loki.com and some of the other sites about .32 penetration, which is one reason I sought out the Fiocchi. Most of the jams, BTW, are feed jams where the round gets stuck halfway in. That could definitely be the spring in the mag, I suppose, but dang it the mags should work.

I did have 1 stovepipe, but only 1.

I've read about the issue with rimlock before, but to be honest I think it's a problem with the design of the gun. My other 2 autos I shoot HP out of, a Bersa and an S&W (both in 9mm), feed anything I jam into the mag. Any brand, any bullet configuration, any mix. After several thousand rounds of different ammo, I've never had a single jam in both.

That said ... knowing the issue with weak .32 ammo I'm fine with carrying FMJ, but while it works barely acceptably it's not perfect. Maybe I'm spoiled, but I want a gun that fails one time in 500, not even one time in 30. Especially with the fact that jams are hard to clear from this little weapon with no ejector.

Any other thouhgts? The feed ramp looks good to me. No obvious issues.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, to my knowledge, only 32 has an issue w/ Rimlock. Yes, all my 9mms and other semi autos work fine with any combination of brands. It seems to be the 32 that has the rimlock issue.


Try contacting Beretta. U will have to pay to ship it back , unfortaunetly. But, before U start polishing anything that may void your warranty, I would give them 1st crack to fix the gun. And, yes, trying more than 1 mag may be a start.


----------



## scooter

Not to be an ass here but the reason your 9's etc. dont have a problem with rimlock is they are rimless cartridges.Only the 32 has rimmed cases sooooo rimlock.:mrgreen:


----------



## michael t

Only Beretta I would ever carry or own is my 950 in 25 auto. No need for even that any more. I pocket carry Keltec now either 32 or 380. Smaller thinner and a 10 times better trigger . I have over a 1000 rounds thru mine and never a problem. Use S&B , Corbon ammo These are DA pistols and no need for a safety they won't fire till trigger pulled. So get a pocket holster and a Kel Tec. Sell the Cat and move to a ugly but better pistol.


----------



## steve_w

scooter said:


> Not to be an ass here but the reason your 9's etc. dont have a problem with rimlock is they are rimless cartridges.Only the 32 has rimmed cases sooooo rimlock.:mrgreen:


I don't mind speaking their mind to me, even being a smart ass, when they have something to teach me. But I'm afraid you're not entirely right and it's not a valid point in any case.

We're talking about the .32 ACP (Automatic Colt Pistol) cartridge. I know that technically it's "semi-rimmed" (not "rimmed" by any means -- compare it to any rimmed round and it's obvious) but when I look at it and a 9mm side by side I'm danged if I can tell the difference. If I roll both on a flat surface I can tell there's a miniscule rim on the .32, but not much.

But it's not the only semi-rimmed round. Also semi-rimmed are the .25, the .380, and the .38 ACP/.38 Super. The only one of those I know anything about is the .380, and there are several 100% reliable .380's -- like the Bersa, for instance.

So why does the semi-rimmed round work so well in .380, either HP or FMJ, but not in the .32?

And why do some people on this very board report that their Tomcat will feed anything the put in it?
http://www.berettagunforum.com/showpost.php?p=8983&postcount=14

(of course, in that same thread there was another guy who loved this Tomcat but did say it was picky on ammo).

It will, BTW, fire silver tips with no more issues than FMJ, but silver tips have a profile similar to FMJ.


----------



## scooter

Never had a .25 but the 380acp is not semi rimmed it is rimless and I have also never had a 38 super. any body else have one?????


----------



## steve_w

I don't own a .380 but do have some ammo. It does appear to be as rimless as 9mm, so I guess I was misinformed on that. The "semi rimmed" rim is virtually undetectable, but I guess there is a very tiny rim back there.

I've also never owned a .25, but if it is semi-rimmed (don't have any ammo) I have known a couple of people with .25's they swear with any ammunition. Never looked into it much as I'm not interested in a .25.

Bottom line, though ... some people have had good luck with the Tomcat, and others, myself included, have not. I'd love to see what the difference is.


----------



## scooter

steve_w said:


> I don't own a .380 but do have some ammo. It does appear to be as rimless as 9mm, so I guess I was misinformed on that. The "semi rimmed" rim is virtually undetectable, but I guess there is a very tiny rim back there.
> 
> I've also never owned a .25, but if it is semi-rimmed (don't have any ammo) I have known a couple of people with .25's they swear with with any information. Never looked into it much as I'm not interested in a .25.
> 
> Bottom line, though ... some people have had good luck with the Tomcat, and others, myself included, have not. I'd love to see what the difference is.


Well it is "Possible" you got the 1 in a 1000 lemon:mrgreen: It doo happen


----------



## Wheels

*32 cal tomcat load jam*

I just bought my 32 cal beretta. I love the size but on my first 150 rounds, I got a load jam. Also the trigger is difficult to pull when the gun is not cocked to fire. I am still new to shooting and chose a 32 for size and that I can shoot with 1 hand. I was using winchester ammo. I figure this is just a matter of getting used to the gun and braking it in.

I must admit, this is going to cause me to consider a revolver for home protection maybe even for concealed carry. I feel a 9, 357 , 380 are too bit for concealed cary. I am also going to get a 22 taruris for practice. Since it's the same size as the 32 beretta.


----------



## Wheels

I was shooting my beretta last night and now the damn thing wont work. load jams EVERY TIME. I am taking it back to academy with hopes they can help resolve this. The beretta 32 is a piece of junk. Now the trigger won't reset back to where it should be after the rounds shoots. The gun won't shoot right without jamming in some way.


----------



## Maximo

Academy won't take that gun back. Your probably going to have to deal with Beretta directly. I have purchased a few guns from Academy and you have to sign a form saying you will not return it to them.


----------



## Baldy

I can tell you from my dealings with The big B, their customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I purchased a Berreta Tomcat 32. I went to the range that same day. I did not have a failure to feed or fire. The pocket pistols from Berreta ( and Taurus), do not have an extractor. they do have an ejector. the extraction process is done by the blowback of the round fired. to clear a feed jam, just push the barrel release. the barrel will tip up, fling the offensive round in the direction the barrel moves(straight up).


----------



## Wheels

How often am I supposed to clean the gun? I am a TOTAL NOOB so my appologies for making anyone mad. But still 350 rounds seems like nothing to me and I don't think I should have to clean out the gun that often. 

What is considered heavy, medium or light shooting. ie how many rounds = heavy, medium etc.. 

To be fair, I HAVE NEVER CLEANED THIS GUN. I will do this later this week and shoot agian. If no joy, then I want my money back.


----------



## nukehayes

I personally only put about 200 rounds through my guns between cleaning and always clean them after I get back from the range regardless of how many I put through it. I know with the Beretta pocket pistols aka M-21 you need to clean it frequently due to the mass amounts of powder residue that collects in the chamber and breech face. With the .22 I clean it about every 200-250 rounds before it will have problems fully chambering the round. I don't have any experiance with .32 auto and don't know how dirty that ammo can make your gun become. but better safe than sorry. If for a CCW, ensure you break it down once a week and wipe out all the oil and pocket lint that will collect in it and re lube it and reassemble. Hope that helps, take care of your guns and they should take care of you.


----------



## Benzbuilder

Wheels said:


> How often am I supposed to clean the gun? I am a TOTAL NOOB so my appologies for making anyone mad. But still 350 rounds seems like nothing to me and I don't think I should have to clean out the gun that often.
> 
> What is considered heavy, medium or light shooting. ie how many rounds = heavy, medium etc..
> 
> To be fair, I HAVE NEVER CLEANED THIS GUN. I will do this later this week and shoot agian. If no joy, then I want my money back.


I would consider less than 50 rounds light. up to 200 med, past 200 heavy. I usually spray mine and swab the barrel after every range session. It could be a lack of oil that causes your jams.:smt071


----------



## Wheels

I cleaned my gun and now the trigger works better. I never cleaned a gun before. After all the attention I gave the gun, I am thinking of giving her a name. I have not been able to decide on Loraleen or something else. Loraleen kinda fits though.


----------



## Wheels

Oh yea, forgot to say I still have not heard from academy. But if the cleaning does not fix the jaming and trigger sticking issue then back she goes.


----------



## Maximo

Wheels said:


> I cleaned my gun and now the trigger works better. I never cleaned a gun before. After all the attention I gave the gun, I am thinking of giving her a name. I have not been able to decide on Loraleen or something else. Loraleen kinda fits though.


Weather you are like me and clean a gun after one round fired or don't clean until 2000 rounds ALL new guns should be cleaned before taking them to the range. Manufacturers use a very heavy oil, more like grease, on new guns and this can gather dust, dirt and lint while in a shop. It has been my experience the smaller the caliber the more likley you will have trouble with it if it isn't properly cleaned. 
So give the gun a good cleaning and lightly lube it with some gun oil, and don't forget to clean the mags as well, then give it another range session. If it still does not work properly contact Beretta. They may want you to send it in.


----------



## Wheels

Well that did not work. After 40 rounds, the clean 32 jamed. Then the trigger would not reset correctly. Taking it back to academy tomorrow and they are going to send to beretta. I want my money back and put it on a glock. A gun should not be so censitive that you can't use it. yes you have to maintain your gun. 

I bought this thing on the 7th. I contacted beretta on the 9th with issues. It's had nothing but problems ever since. I want my money back. I have lost confidence in the gun. You can't carry someting that might not work. 

Maybe I should just buy a 300.00 pet rock and keep it so I can throw it if someone tries to hurt me...


----------



## Wheels

What kind of performance should I expect from my tomcat? Is this a gun I can take to the range and shoot 500 rounds with? Can I do that a couple of times a week?


----------



## Shipwreck

This is a pocket gun, not really a range gun. Even if U had a trouble free moedel - I would venture to say that this is not a gun U take to the range to shoot 500 rounds thru. These size guns are NOT range gun - like their fullsize counterparts. I could see maybe 100-150 at a session, but probably not more.

Its not made to be a target gun. Basically, it is an emergency gun that U occassionally shoot at the range to make sure it works. Heavy use will probably wear it out faster. And, it will fail due to fouling faster than a larger gun will. If you wanted a gun to shoot 500 rounds at a session, U should have bought a different class of a gun - not a mouse gun.

I have my Keltec 32 - The most I have shot thru it at 1 session was 100 rounds. It has never jammed, but it isn't a gun I'd sit at the range and fire with for hours. Now, I just run a mag or two thru it occassionally to ensure reliability and just to stay in practice.


----------



## Maximo

Wheels, Ship is right your typical 32. is not a range grade gun. It is the type you shoot a mag or two through once in a while to make sure is functions properly. It has been my experience that most 380s. and larger tend to be more reliable and can withstand long range secessions better. Everyone needs a pocket gun though, my pocket gun is a Polish P64 9X18 Makarov that has been 100% reliable was only $160 and packs more punch than a 32. Since you’re new to this whole thing and want something reliable, carry and range worthy I would suggest a compact 9mm of some kind. There are tons of reliable compact 9mm options out there. Keep in mind a 380. tends to have more snap to it than a 9mm due to the blow back system the majority of 380s use. 
In one of your post you said you thought 380, 9mm and 357 were too bit to carry but if you read around this and other sites you will find that the vast majority of CCW guys carry a mid to full sized auto or revolver in 9mm or larger. Your holster and clothing have everything to do with concealing a firearm not so much the size of the gun.
Keep in mind most of what you read about what you should have as a defense/carry gun is opinion and we all have them. I am probably the least caliber prejudice guy on this forum but even I draw the line at anything below 380 as a personal protection gun. I would carry a 32 but only as a backup gun.
Keep an open mind about what gun you want and your options can get a litter overwhelming but I consider that adding spice to life. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wheels

Thanks both to ship & max. 
My next gun is going to be an xd 9mm service gun. Then perhaps a xd sub compact. 
As far as mouce gun goes, I guess I just paid 3 bills for the lesson eh? I did notice that beretta does not say anything about don't put more than 50 rounds through at 1 time!!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, a fullsize gun is more fun at the range. For target use, I like guns with a 4" barrel or longer. I shoot them better.

For a compact 9mm, I love my Walther P99c A/S. But, I prev had a Glock 26 or years. The XD subcompact is nice too, from what I hear.

I love my P99c, but I still never shoot a compact as well as I do the fullsize guns. So, decide what U want the gun for. Range use or CCW or both. Decide if U only want the smaller gun, or if U want the 4" XD.

Another thing - that Tomcat should be able to go 100 round straight w/o a problem. If it doesn't, then contact Beretta.

I have heard that the blue steel Tomcats have had many more problems than the stainless ones - the stainless models are a bit thicker. I almost went with a tomcat myself a year ago, but I found it to be so wide for a 32 - almost approaching the size of the small 9mms. So, I opted for the Keltec 32 - a super thin gun.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Wheels

Beretta sent me a new gun last week. - Minus the packing greese. I poped 50 rounds through it with no problem. Then brought it home and cleaned it with clp and otters gun oil. Plan on putting another 50 to 100 again this week. 

I also bought a new xd 9mm. I love that gun. I also cleaned it after firing.


----------



## Maximo

Wheels said:


> Beretta sent me a new gun last week. - Minus the packing greese. I poped 50 rounds through it with no problem. Then brought it home and cleaned it with clp and otters gun oil. Plan on putting another 50 to 100 again this week.
> 
> I also bought a new xd 9mm. I love that gun. I also cleaned it after firing.


If the new Beretta is working fine and you have a good working XD that gives you a great combination of carry/range gun and a BUG. Congrats.


----------



## Wheels

*bring a rag*

So I started to carry a rag with me to the range. After about 30 rounds, I wipe the inside of the gun until it's silver and smooth again. This has gotten rid of the load jams I think. The .32 does not make it to 100 rounds with out a load jam. So I guess you can say I am still disappointed.

After getting the xd 9mm service, I am in love with this gun. Now I want the xd 9mm subcompact. I just gotta find one to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry to hear that - I can go to 100 rounds thru my Keltec w/o any problems.


----------



## Wheels

*Broke again*

yup. Now the barrel will not lock down on the .32. Back to broketta for repairs. I want my money back. I want a subcompact xd 9mm instead.

Or me and broketta are going to have a very difficult relationship.


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, that sucks. I am so glad I never got one then. I heard that the stainless is sturdier. Maybe you should insist on one. Then, sell it when they send it to U before U even fire it.


----------



## Wheels

i am goin to try that. I love the size of this gun but if the damn thing does not work then what's the use?


----------



## LFK

I bought my wife a Tomcat for Christmas. We went to the range yesterday, and she complained about difficulty pulling the trigger. It seems that first DO pull is a little hard for her...It seems easy enough to me, but I learned a long time ago that my perception is often different than her perception.

How hard is it to modify or replace that hammer spring? Are there even after-market products for this little gun?


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, U may have to ask this at the Beretta Forum. I honestly don't think U can do much for it. U might get a trigger job done by polishing some of the surfaces - but I don't think there is anything U can do about the spring w/o risking misfires....

So, a polish job may smooth out the DA pull a little. But the gun is known for having that heavy 1st shot in DA.

U may wanna look at the Keltect 32. I'll bet she would like that trigger. Also, the gun is a little smaller. Recoil is fine in it, though, despite the polymer frame.

Not what ya wanted to hear, but best I can do...


----------



## LFK

Thanks for the input, she'll just have to get used to it.

She can squeeze off a couple before she complains....in an emergency I doubt she would even notice. Besides, the second round is SA and ready to go, so it's really only an issue with that first DO pull.


----------



## Hevchev50

Kinda getting into this thread late but I'll give my observations. I bought a Tomcat over ten years ago when they first came out and sold it after one month because of the same jamming experiences. It would stove pipe with any short profile round at least TWICE every mag. I've noticed on this and other forums that when it comes to these ultra small 32s such as the Tomcat, Seecamp, NAA, etc.., that they have varying reliability issues crop up quite often. It could be that there are 5 times as many that we don't hear of that don't have any problems...I don't know. It just seems that when you have an ultra-small pistol that has a very short slide stroke in guns such as the Seecamp and Beretta, the reliability factor becomes a crapshoot. The Keltec is probably the only locked-breach 32 out there and doesn't get as dirty as quickly as a blowback pistol, though any of these should run 100% even if you forgot to clean it the last time around firing a minimum of rounds. I have a 1943 Colt 1903 Pocket 32 ACP "U.S. Property" that is all original and have put Silvertips, XTP's and about every other brand of FMJ's including my own reloads in both FMJ and HP through it and the pistol has never jammed, not even once. Granted, it's about the size of a standard Walther PP which by today's standards wouldn't be considered a pocket gun unless you're wearing cargo pants or similar or inside a large vest pocket, but there's something to be said about these old midsize "pocket guns". They have longer slides which equate to heavier slide mass and their slide stroke during recoil is also longer. Things like "rimlock", whether using FMJ or shorter profile HP's regardless of standard or hot loads( and I've done reloading experiments with all kinds) make it pretty much a non-issue, since there's enough inertia to overcome this problem. I've actually never measured the slide stroke on my Beretta when I had it but I personally think that it is at the very least a contributing factor in the reliability problems that we hear of. I wouldn't abdicate that everybody go out and find a vintage pocket gun, but there are other options that were addressed in this thread about slightly larger 380's and 9mm's that would give you a little more piece of mind. On a side note, even though I've read some problems crop up with the Keltec pistols too, they have been much fewer and far between as compared to other pistols in it's class, but I also think it's contributed to slightly more slide mass and slide stroke as mentioned above. Magazine design and spring strength play an important part also but it seems that on the smaller guns that they have to be calibrated just right more so than larger guns in order for them to be reliable.


----------



## Dstiebs

Hey Steve: I bought the same thing and also had those problems but have to add one more. New out of the box with the safety on you could pull the trigger and it would fire. There was tension on the trigger with the safety engaged but you could fire it. Took it back and trade it for a Bersa 380. Problem solved.:smt023


----------



## Wheels

I sold the .32 today at a gun show for $200.00. I got the gun on Monday from the manufacture and did not fire it once. I priced around a couple of different places and 2 bills was the best I could get. 

I bought a .22 Harrington and Richardson revolver for 165. Very rusty and needs love but I am looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## Queeqeg

I saw a Beretta Tomcat at a too tempting price :smt023 I don't know if I can pass it up


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER

I have a few .32's. And I have .45's. It’s been my experience with both to stick with FMJ ammo for reliability. The rounds seen to ramp and feed smoother with fewer problems. Buy some quality FMJ rounds and if it does not feed them well it's time for the Lora to hit the road!


----------



## Queeqeg

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> well it's time for the Lora to hit the road!


what is a Lora ?

btw if I buy the Tomcat I'll be loading mine with Glasers


----------



## Joejitsu

If anyone sees a Tomcat for that low $200, please let me know. I really want one!!


----------



## Twolf

My bro has a bereta in .25 cal, I think it's a tomcat. It been very reliable, I've shot over 400 round through that little sucker and there has been no jam on me yet. Pretty accurate at 7-10 yards, I would use it as a CC Gun only if I don't have any other.


----------



## Theprofessor

+1 Meg-Gar mags


----------



## JimmySays

I have one and like it. In retrospect I jumped up to 9 minimum for personal protection. Althout I do have what I call an eye poker, NAA mini-revolver in 22 Mag. I call it that because you might need to poke someone in the eye with it to bring them down(ha,ha) Anything is better than nothing, right?
I'm with Baldy, most customer service sucks. Go trade it off at a gun show and get something else. Maybe a Kahr PM9?


----------



## samuellsanders

michael t said:


> Only Beretta I would ever carry or own is my 950 in 25 auto. No need for even that any more. I pocket carry Keltec now either 32 or 380. Smaller thinner and a 10 times better trigger . I have over a 1000 rounds thru mine and never a problem. Use S&B , Corbon ammo These are DA pistols and no need for a safety they won't fire till trigger pulled. So get a pocket holster and a Kel Tec. Sell the Cat and move to a ugly but better pistol.


Serious? The Beretta 92, 92FS, and every variant, (in 9mm) is one of the most reliable pistols ever made! The first one I ever got, it was a 92FS, no upgrades, nothing fancy, double-action trigger, and I couldn't shoot it as well as some other pistols, but it was reliable as ever, it never malfunctioned even with cheap ammo. A single-action pistol, like a 1911, is going to be easier to shoot accurately, but there is the 92x Performance if you want something with a heavy steel frame that you can put them pretty much exactly where you aim. It's hard to go wrong with a 9mm Beretta 92 variant.


----------



## Higgy Baby

Wow.....started reading from post #1....was getting ready to respond and then realize this thread is 16* years old. *


Got that gun for the wife in 96! Never an issue.


----------



## denner

Higgy Baby said:


> Wow.....started reading from post #1....was getting ready to respond and then realize this thread is 16* years old. *
> 
> 
> Got that gun for the wife in 96! Never an issue.


Yes, you resurrected this thread from the dead, but I'll add, I have owned a Beretta. 32 Inox and this pistol has never hickuped on anything. Gold Dot Hp, Underwood penetrators, and an assortment of range ammo and not 1 malfunction. I indeed trust the pistol.


----------



## Higgy Baby

No.....I didn't resurrect it. i was responding to @samuellsanders above.


----------



## denner

Higgy Baby said:


> No.....I didn't resurrect it. i was responding to @samuellsanders above.


👍


----------



## Lewguitar

Has Beretta corrected these issues with the Tomcat? Or are folks still having problems with cracks and what not? I'd still like to have one. I'm not a serious shooter. Just like shooting targets and plinking cans with my Bobcat. Like a Tomcat to go with it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Lewguitar said:


> Has Beretta corrected these issues with the Tomcat? Or are folks still having problems with cracks and what not? I'd still like to have one. I'm not a serious shooter. Just like shooting targets and plinking cans with my Bobcat. Like a Tomcat to go with it.


No, they have no resolved the issue with the cracking. Some people claim the gun still works fine with the crack. But, I wouldn't buy one. I am actually surprised that they still sell the gun, actually.


----------



## berettatoter

I had two of the original models of the Tomcat, the ones with the thinner slides, and never had a problem with them...I only owned them for a couple of years though.

The newer versions have a really think slide.  Must be how Beretta "corrected" the problem. Oh, and yeah, this thread is an oldie, but I guess has 9 lives?


----------



## Shipwreck

berettatoter said:


> I had two of the original models of the Tomcat, the ones with the thinner slides, and never had a problem with them...I only owned them for a couple of years though.
> 
> The newer versions have a really think slide. Must be how Beretta "corrected" the problem. Oh, and yeah, this thread is an oldie, but I guess has 9 lives?


Well, you are lucky. Even with the new slide design, I have seen people complaining about the issue still occurring. Maybe less frequently, but still happening.


----------



## Lewguitar

Fun review of the Tomcat...


----------



## berettatoter

Shipwreck said:


> Well, you are lucky. Even with the new slide design, I have seen people complaining about the issue still occurring. Maybe less frequently, but still happening.


I don't get it either. That is one chunky little bugger! Not like the .32 ACP is a barn-burner either. Strange.


----------



## Lewguitar

The Kel-Tec P32 might be a better option. I've been reading rave reviews about that one. Still, the Beretta TomCat is the one I've been jonsing for.


----------



## denner

Lewguitar said:


> The Kel-Tec P32 might be a better option. I've been reading rave reviews about that one. Still, the Beretta TomCat is the one I've been jonsing for.


I own an Inox version, not alot of rounds through it but it's a high quality, accurate, reliable little pistol. Until it shows me something different I highly recommend. The Kel-Tec hasn't the quality over the Tom Cat and by far in my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck

Lewguitar said:


> The Kel-Tec P32 might be a better option. I've been reading rave reviews about that one. Still, the Beretta TomCat is the one I've been jonsing for.


I used to own the Keltec 32 years ago. However, when I found myself almost needing a gun, I was kind of pissed that this was all I had on me. I sold it right after.

I do have a RUger LCP. Almost same size gun, but with a little more power.

Be aware that unless you buy a wire kit (if they still sell them), you need to use just FMJ on a Keltec 32. Otherwise you will get rimlock.


----------

